

Announcing Sightglass Bingo for iPhone To San Francisco (Open Source) - dkasper
http://morethancurious.com/announcing-sightglass-bingo-to-san-francisco

======
tikhon
here's a parse beta code: 'sightglass' (no quotes). Great app, Kasper and
Caleb!

------
iwasphone
Yes, but how do you monetize it?

~~~
jfornear
Bingroupons

